# Resident evil 2 startet nicht mehr nach PC wechsel



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2020)

Hi,

ich habe vor kurzem einen neuen PC gebaut und wollte vor dem Start von RE3 die Claire Kampagne vom remake durchspielen. Allerdings startet das Spiel auf meinem neuen Rechner nicht.
 Das Fenster mit RE2 öffnet sich (schwarzer Bildschirm) im Fenstermodus und schließt sich dann einfach wieder. Ich habe schon einiges probiert, was in google stand ( Treibe aktualisiert, allerlei Sachen deaktiviert, Controller angeschlossen, ini veändert), nichts hatte Erfolg. 
Alle anderen Spiele gehen tadellos, sogar DMC5, welches technisch recht ähnlich ist.

Ich hoffe hier hat jemand einen Rat.
Oder eine Möglichkeit anzeigen zu lassen, warum das Spiel sich schließt, wie gesagt: Keine Fehlermeldung. 

Specs:

[FONT=opensans_regular]16GB G.Skill Value DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
[/FONT]AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 
MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX 
Geforce 1080
Windows10

edit> Die RPD Demo funktioniert, ich werd nicht mehr...
Wie kann es sein, dass die Demo geht, aber nicht das Spiel dazu? -.-

Die Ereignisanzeige scheint auch nichts anzuzeigen, keine Fehlermeldung. Gibt es ein Programm mit dem man  crash Ursachen auslesen kann?


----------



## fud1974 (7. Februar 2020)

Un ddie üblichen Tipps hast du schon alle durch?

https://www.naguide.com/resident-evil-2-wont-open/

https://steamcommunity.com/app/961440/discussions/0/2521353993639091909/


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Un ddie üblichen Tipps hast du schon alle durch?
> 
> https://www.naguide.com/resident-evil-2-wont-open/
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/961440/discussions/0/2521353993639091909/



Buchstäblich alles. 40 Seiten an Steam forum und die ersten 2 Seiten google. Nichts hilft.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Februar 2020)

Ich habe es auch im safe mode und jetzt mit neu installiertem Windows probiert.  Alles nix, also scheint es etwas mit der Hardware zu tun zu haben?


----------



## golani79 (8. Februar 2020)

Hast du irgendwelche zusätzliche Software installiert für Keyboard / Mouse etc?
Hatte das Problem bei Kingdom Come und zwar von einem Tag auf den anderen.

Schuld war bei mir die Roccat Software. Nach Deinstallation ging es dann.

Alt + Enter wennst den schwarzen Screen siehst schon probiert?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (9. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche zusätzliche Software installiert für Keyboard / Mouse etc?
> Hatte das Problem bei Kingdom Come und zwar von einem Tag auf den anderen.
> 
> Schuld war bei mir die Roccat Software. Nach Deinstallation ging es dann.
> ...



Ich habe Zusatzsoftware aber wie gesagt, sogar im abgesichertem und nach Windows neuinstallation (keine Software) ist das Problem immer noch gleich.
Alt enter hab ich auch schon probiert, es passiert nichts. Kurz schwarz, nach schließt es sich.


----------



## NoFrax (2. März 2020)

Hast du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden? 
Habe genau das gleiche Problem.
Schon jeglichen mist ausprobiert von gefühlt 1000 Seiten..
Es ist echt zum Verzweifeln 

Ryzen 5 3600x
ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero
16 GB Trident Z RGB DDR4 3200
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming Z Trio
Corsair AX Series AX850 80 PLUS Titanium 850W


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. März 2020)

NoFrax schrieb:


> Hast du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden?
> Habe genau das gleiche Problem.
> Schon jeglichen mist ausprobiert von gefühlt 1000 Seiten..
> Es ist echt zum Verzweifeln
> ...



Naja. Ich hab mir das Spiel auf anderen Quellen runtergeladen und siehe da : die Version funktioniert einwandfrei. Das original setzt jetzt auf steam Staub an. Eigentlich lächerlich.


----------



## MichaelG (2. März 2020)

Hast Du mal bei Steam die Dateien geprüft?


----------



## NoFrax (2. März 2020)

Okay gut dann werde ich da auch mal schauen ob ich was finde.
Ja schon gefühlt 100 mal de- und reinstalliert.
Auf meinem Alten PC liefs ja auch ohne Probs.
Echt komisch das ganze


----------



## NoFrax (2. März 2020)

Andere Quelle, selbes Problem, mit dem Unterschied, das sich das Fenster mit dem schwarzen Bild nicht schließt. 
Naja ich danke euch trotzdem fr die Hilfe


----------

